# In what ways does an ENTP use Fe differently than an INTP?



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

I've heard that because ENTPs have higher Fe, they are more assertive. Because INTPs have inferior Fe, they are polite and lack the social skills to handle conflict as well as an ENTP. 
Agree or disagree?

What are other ways in which ENTPs use Fe differently than INTPs?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

In MBTI, the first two functions are the most used and most readily apparent in use with the third function being fairly well developed but isn't natural for the individual and the fourth function being either awkwardly used or simply ignored.

So for INTP the order is: Ti, Ne, Si, Fe

And ENTP the oder is: Ne, Ti, Fe, Si

Therefore extroverted feeling isn't a problem for ENTP as it's tertiary and fairly well developed but introverted sensing is inferior and thus underdeveloped. The opposite is true for INTP. Socionics tries to limit the weakness of the last function by saying they should seek relationships who are strong with it. 

So for INTP, they should seek relationships with ESFJ, ISFJ, ENFJ and INFJ with ESFJ and ISFJ being the better choices.

I guess that doesn't really answer the original question but well, there it is.


----------



## Naama (Dec 5, 2010)

ENTPs start to use their Fe easily in negative and very childish way when they get pissed off(throw tantrums, hurt you back twice what you did for them etc), but they also tend to be more of a hosts if they have a party or something like that. ENTPs are more able to fake that everything is fine, when they arent, if they can affect the outcome with this -> they find it to be worth faking easier than INTPs

INTPs on the other hand dont bother with getting back with Fe so easily, they dont feel that its worth getting angry or showing anger as easily as ENTPs. but on the other hand, they dont care about being a host so much either. its incredibly hard to fake that things are fine when they arent, INTPs want things to be genuinely well, they want things to be true, even if the truth isnt positive.


Fe has pretty strong unconscious control over the types if they havent learned conscious control over it. once they start to gain more of this conscious control, they can start learning to get rid of the negative aspects of it. those(like all type descriptions) are just stereotypes of undeveloped people and the reason why i dislike this sort of descriptions.


----------

